# NJ volunteer EMS squad shut down



## teanecknews1 (Jan 4, 2011)

FYI, a North Jersey volunteer squad has closed after service was contracted to a hospital EMS dept: 

http://teaneck.patch.com/articles/tvac-opens-its-doors-to-members-of-closed-leonia-ambulance-squad


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah, and??

an ambulance is there 24/7.  staffed.  in town.  by two trained EMTs.

the town is 8000 people, they can't be that busy (simple numbers).

I'm guessing the service level will be increased having Englewood Hospital run the EMS.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 4, 2011)

You know, I noticed that the link didn't mention anything about level of service provided, it focused on the emotional aspect rather than the technical side.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 4, 2011)

Leona EMS is a volunteer BLS agency, which until recently had Englewood Hospital doing EMS monday to friday day times..  Englewood hospital runs BLS ambulances.  ALS comes from either Englewood Hospital or Holy Name or Hackensack (I'm not sure who has the CN for for the area), but either way, that doesn't affect the current situation.

http://www.northjersey.com/news/112416349_New_ambulance_contract_.html

http://www.leoniaambulance.org/


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 10, 2011)

Does this just strip them of the power to run prehospital calls, or are they still gonna kick around as a social club?


----------



## Seaglass (Jan 12, 2011)

Aidey said:


> You know, I noticed that the link didn't mention anything about level of service provided, it focused on the emotional aspect rather than the technical side.



Yeah... and something's not adding up with the numbers, if I'm understanding the story properly. It seems a little strange for a town to move to an alternative that costs more without any reason at all.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't understand the issue... They now have guaranteed coverage 24/7. Oh well ,at least the town is now covered with no gaps


----------



## Soco_and_Lime (Jan 16, 2011)

Aidey said:


> You know, I noticed that the link didn't mention anything about level of service provided, it focused on the emotional aspect rather than the technical side.



This is exactly what I was looking for. Probably another case of a town that couldn't rally up the volleys enough so they were always either calling for mutual aid or calling a paid service anyway.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 20, 2011)

and now the ambulance squad fires back

http://www.northjersey.com/news/113553654_Ambulance_operations_under_scrutiny.html


----------

